# how many bags



## theghettopieninja (Mar 29, 2007)

just a quick question:
how many bags of AS (9L) and power sand would I need for a 55 gal?
thanks guys


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Short answer to your question is at least 3 to 4 bags.

Long answer is it really depends on what you want to design/your aquascape idea. But for a tank this size, definitely at least that much.

If you go to *adgshop.com* you can see a chart they have on the ratio of substrates versus size of tanks. You can use that as a reference.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

if you use power sand special as well you only need about 2 bags
3 to 4 sounds right if there is no other substrate additive


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently set up a 46g with AS/PS and used 3 bags AS and one 6l PS. I still have about 1/2 a bag of AS left over. I think what Paul H. said is true, it depends how you want to scape it. Also if you think you might change the layout here and there I would recommend less PS and more AS since you won't have as much of the PS coming to the top. I don't think you really need that much PS anyway.

If you look at this pic, you can get an idea of how high my substrate is in the front with 2.5 bags of AS and 1 bag of PS. The substrate goes higher in the back.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/files/1/8/9/5/IMG_2004_original.jpg


----------



## theghettopieninja (Mar 29, 2007)

substrate wise it's going to pretty uniform every ware so I think 3 should do it!
thanks a lot guys


----------

